# O/S Magazine review: Phoenix Gold MPS-2500?



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

I know some of you kept all your CA&E and AS&S mags from the 90's...I threw all mine out 

I am looking for a review of the PG MPS-2500. I remember reading that copy over and over drooling over that amp. Anyone who can find it and scan it for me would make me happy. Thanks ahead!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have it posted over at Phoenixphorum.com 
You'll have to look for it, but it's there.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Here it is.

Phoenix Gold Phorum • View topic - PG Scanned Literature


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

Found it. Thanks!


----------

